# ArrowPult



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

No love for his fridge!


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i think that that is a very cool and powerful slingshot. but if i were to make one i would get some tubular rubber and put it trough the hole like a whisker biscut. for example 




look at 2:56


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Try the A+ Slingshots "EZ" way instead!!!!






I encourage you to take a look at my blog link about making your own as well.....
A+ Slingshots "EZ" Arrow Shooter 

I also sell the "EZ" Slingshot Arrow Rest and "EZ" Slingshot Takedown Arrows at me website. Please feel free to stop by and order a few.


----------

